# Rear quarter panel replacement



## puppcon (May 29, 2020)

Anyone have any idea as to how much it would be to replace the whole rear quarter panel? I have a couple rust bubbles and a chip of paint missing on my passenger side one. I'm guessing this wouldn't be easy to do it on my own so I would most likely take it to a shop. I couldn't find anything online about replacing one. The picture attached shows what I mean. Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

puppcon said:


> Anyone have any idea as to how much it would be to replace the whole rear quarter panel? I have a couple rust bubbles and a chip of paint missing on my passenger side one. I'm guessing this wouldn't be easy to do it on my own so I would most likely take it to a shop. I couldn't find anything online about replacing one. The picture attached shows what I mean. Thanks!


Welcome Aboard!

Way too much work just to fix a couple/three rust spots. If it were a fender, maybe. A quarter panel is major surgery, all you need is a bit of first aid.

But if that is what you want to do:









Sign of the times: 2016 Chevy Cruze quarter panel procedures 'very similar' to steel Mercedes steps - Repairer Driven News


General Motors’ instructions for replacing a quarter panel on a next-generation Chevrolet Cruze are reminiscent of the procedures for a steel Mercedes, P&L Consultants’ Larry...




www.repairerdrivennews.com










Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Body repair







www.ccruze.com


----------

